# Connecion: mot de pase WPA



## piki51 (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour, je suis nouvelle sur ce forum.
Je viens d'acquerir un macbook et impossible de me connecter.
J'ai deja un ordinateur principal (PC) connecté (connexion filaire) à ma livebox.

Dans mon mac, je vais dans "preference systeme" puis "reseau" et je choisi "airport".
Dans "nom du reseau", je clique sur le nom de ma livebox et là il me demande le mot de passe WPA. Je rentre donc mon mot de pase à 26 caractères(clé de sécurté Wifi) puis lorsque je clique sur "ok", après quelques seconde, ça affiche "delai de connexion" et toujours aucune connexion....

Si vous avez une réponse à mon problème, je suis preneuse!

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Boris 41 (11 Février 2009)

Y a pas un filtrage adresse Mac avec bouton de couplage sur la Livebox ?


----------



## mac_gyver (12 Février 2009)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Y a pas un filtrage adresse Mac avec bouton de couplage sur la Livebox ?


Si ! Il faut appuyer sur un bouton de la LiveBox (voir le manuel de la box pour savoir lequel). Cela permet à ton Mac - ou n'importe quel ordi qui possède la clef - de pouvoir se synchroniser avec la LiveBox. De mémoire, je crois qu'un voyant doit clignoter le temps que la LiveBox accepte de communiquer avec ton Mac


----------



## anneee (12 Février 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> De mémoire, je crois qu'un voyant doit clignoter le temps que la LiveBox accepte de communiquer avec ton Mac



oui effectivement le voyant "wifi" doit se mettre à clignoter...


----------



## falzar (13 Février 2009)

j avais un pb similaire mais il est maintenant résolu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Février 2009)

mac_gyver a dit:


> Si ! Il faut appuyer sur un bouton de la LiveBox (voir le manuel de la box pour savoir lequel). Cela permet à ton Mac - ou n'importe quel ordi qui possède la clef - de pouvoir se synchroniser avec la LiveBox. De mémoire, je crois qu'un voyant doit clignoter le temps que la LiveBox accepte de communiquer avec ton Mac


Ou ajouter l'adresse MAC du Mac dans la liste des adresses MAC autorisées dans l'interface d'administration de la Livebox.


----------

